

Ask HN: What is HN reading? - redxblood

What have you read &#x2F; are currently reading this month? Leave suggestions for others to read as well!<p>-Read-<p>Do Androids Dream Of Electric Sheep? - Philip K. Dick<p>Babel-17 - Samuel R. Delany<p>Bloodchild - Octavia E. Butler<p>-Reading-<p>The Dragons Of Eden - Carl Sagan
======
bzalasky
_Invention by Design; How Engineers Get from Thought to Thing_ by Henry
Petroski:

[http://www.amazon.com/Invention-Design-Engineers-Thought-
Thi...](http://www.amazon.com/Invention-Design-Engineers-Thought-
Thing/dp/0674463684/)

Previously, I've read his book _Design Paradigms: Case Histories of Error and
Judgment in Engineering_ :

[http://www.amazon.com/Design-Paradigms-Histories-Judgment-
En...](http://www.amazon.com/Design-Paradigms-Histories-Judgment-
Engineering/dp/0521466490/)

I can't speak on the former yet, but the latter is excellent, and provides a
framework for analyzing failures in engineering judgment (regardless of
whether you're talking about bridges or software). I've also been working
through _The Little Schemer_.

------
ainiriand
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Count_of_Monte_Cristo](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Count_of_Monte_Cristo)
\- currently Books of Joe Hill - latest, I've actually enjoyed them very much.

------
a3n
Twisted Network Programming Essentials
[http://shop.oreilly.com/product/0636920025016.do](http://shop.oreilly.com/product/0636920025016.do)

Job Reconnaissance
[http://shop.oreilly.com/product/9780124166011.do](http://shop.oreilly.com/product/9780124166011.do)

FFcP for Mandolin
[http://jazzmando.com/ffcp_studies.shtml](http://jazzmando.com/ffcp_studies.shtml)

------
samridh90
The God Delusion - Richard Dawkins, [http://www.amazon.com/The-God-Delusion-
Richard-Dawkins/dp/06...](http://www.amazon.com/The-God-Delusion-Richard-
Dawkins/dp/0618918248) My Brief History - Stephen Hawking,
[http://www.amazon.com/My-Brief-History-Stephen-
Hawking/dp/03...](http://www.amazon.com/My-Brief-History-Stephen-
Hawking/dp/0345535286) Both real eye openers

------
csmattryder
Currently Frank Herbert's "Dune", which is quite good from what I've read so
far.

My problem is, I can never actually muster up the motivation to sit down and
read it.

I'm coming to Dune from "Fahrenheit 451". I'd give it 8/10, I've found it's a
little slow to kick off, but the plot soon picks up.

------
JSeymourATL
Currently, re-reading this one. Seldom have I dog-eared so many pages or
underlined passages. The Way of the Seal> [http://www.amazon.com/The-Way-SEAL-
Warrior-Succeed/dp/162145...](http://www.amazon.com/The-Way-SEAL-Warrior-
Succeed/dp/1621451097)

------
GFischer
I think someone had set up a Goodreads account or group for HN readers.

I'm trying to find it but no luck so far (I'm at work, no Goodreads available
here).

------
NSalex
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Victor_Pelevin](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Victor_Pelevin)
He is the best russian writer.

------
gadders
Currently working my way through all the Dean Koontz books.

Also recently read the Sports Gene which was good.

------
thisisnotclear
Meditations by Marcus Aurelius

Zero to One by Peter Thiel

------
_RPM
Memcached source code currently

